# Civil war re-enactment - Sat Oct 18 in north central va



## The_Traveler (Oct 16, 2014)

i will post specific info in am.
I will be driving out from columbia, md early sat if anyone would like to go along.

Lew


----------



## Braineack (Oct 16, 2014)

Would like to, but will be predisposed


----------



## JoeW (Oct 17, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> i will post specific info in am.
> I will be driving out from columbia, md early sat if anyone would like to go along.
> 
> Lew



I assume you're talking about the Battle of Cedar Creek re-enactment.  This should be an AMAZING day.  Lovely weather, just SW of Winchester so lots of lovely foliage, over 5,000 re-enactors for this event.  I wish I could go (but I've got two other shoots set up for Saturday).  I'm jealous Lew (well, almost--I'm going to enjoy my other two photo events but wish I was able to make time for this one).  Anyone within a 2 hour drive of this ought to think about joining Lew.


----------



## mishele (Oct 17, 2014)

Dang!! I will be busy that day.


----------

